# What color?



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Is this the silver dapple black tobiano Gypsy Vanner horse i keep seeing pictures of? He is incredibly handsome :3










Take Advantage of our Spring Fever Sale! 

http://www.griffinsporthorses.com/Griffin_Sport_Horses/Austin.html


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Dang you gave it away haha. That was my guess everyone on facebook was saying he was dapple grey. D:


A lot of people said Dapple Grey Paint horse & someone said Dapple grey & Blue roan mix


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Oops! Sorry, I guess I should have kept my mouth shut for a while.

I would have guessed grey if I hadn't known who he was. His head is lighter than his body and everything.


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Lol its fine haha. I was double checking to make sure i was right anyways


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

I thought the Dapple grey blue roan mix someone guessed was a little funny haha


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's his web page, Austin


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

OH my 0_0.. jaw dropping

the color on the youtube video on the link above says that he is Chocolate silver dapple ,Black EE, and some other stuff.. lol


and if you watch that video.. just look at that mane! wow


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

SplashedOvero said:


> Dang you gave it away haha. That was my guess everyone on facebook was saying he was dapple grey. D:
> 
> 
> A lot of people said Dapple Grey Paint horse & someone said Dapple grey & Blue roan mix


I've given up on most facebook users when it comes to colors. I get a lot of posts like "How would you describe it's color?" "OMGZ its lyke...cookies n cream mixed with sprinkles and frosting!"

While I'm like "NO! It's a blue roan with splash and frame you FOOLS!" 

Yep. lol 

Ok so I don't post that exactly...but I'm thinking it. I post a nicer version lol


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Bridgertrot said:


> I've given up on most facebook users when it comes to colors. I get a lot of posts like "How would you describe it's color?" "OMGZ its lyke...cookies n cream mixed with sprinkles and frosting!"
> 
> While I'm like "NO! It's a blue roan with splash and frame you FOOLS!"
> 
> ...


Lol this cracked me up hahahaha::rofl:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Unforunately, Bridgertrot is correct.. Le sigh. Even when the AQHA's facebook page has their "Color Expert" go help people every couple weeks makes me want to just close my computer and walk away. *headdesk*


----------

